

Bitcoinica now the second largest Bitcoin trading platform - apsec112
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=42680.0

======
tptacek
_You service is great, however, I am trying to withdrawal 246.00 USD and I am
getting an Error._

 _Not Good._

How is it that this guy's Bitcoin thingy has hit the front page of HN 3 times
in the past 3 days?

